

CheckThis ‘Instagram for Publishing’ Raises $910K - madewulf
http://betabeat.com/2012/06/49698/

======
jwallaceparker
This reminds me of this time when I was younger and my grandfather told us he
had a time machine in his workshop.

Nobody in the family believed him and he locked the workshop so we couldn't
look to see. He kept telling us it was in there, though.

This went on for weeks until finally he did an unveiling. We all stood outside
the workshop and waited for him to open the door. He was about to open the
door but then my aunt left the room to take a bundt cake out of the oven.

Finally she came back and we had cake. We almost forgot about things until my
grandfather opened the door and walked out holding a small digital clock.

"This is my time machine," he said. So it was a time machine, but not a time
travel machine. There's a difference.

The bundt cake was terrific.

------
tetomb
<http://checkthis.com/885l>

I liked it until I read "fuck it" in the options when publishing.

~~~
planetguy
Sorry, "fuck it" is an option where?

~~~
tetomb
When you click publish and you are not signed in:
<http://i.imgur.com/n7ETQ.png>

<http://checkthis.com/sboa>

------
aginn
I made the instagram+twitter+facebook+groupon+referly+craiglist that allows
you to post to your social networks.

The real question: is there a market for this "in-between" market as the
founder describes?

------
bearwithclaws
The site is painfully slow if you're not on ridiculously fast internet
connection. One simple page took more than a minute to load.

------
jwallaceparker
I made one: <http://checkthis.com/29pr>

------
hack_edu
... and, another 'X for Y' me-too startup gets me-too money!

------
iambateman
Wahwah. Is there really room in the market for this?

------
CubicleNinjas
The idea is exciting, but the execution is awful.

